# Concealed carry opinion



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Completely opposite of my other thread abotu what you would cary and why. If someone asked what kind of semi not to carry for concealed weapon. What would it be and why?

For me unless they have improved lately I will say Taurus. I had a 9mm that shot good when it did shoot. Jammed alot. Very, very picky of the ammo.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

Ruger 22 Charger. I hope the reasons are obvious.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

Gearheart said:


> Ruger 22 Charger. I hope the reasons are obvious.


of course.. you need *2* of them - one for each hand. :smt033


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Brevard said:


> Completely opposite of my other thread abotu what you would cary and why. If someone asked what kind of semi not to carry for concealed weapon. What would it be and why?
> 
> For me unless they have improved lately I will say Taurus. I had a 9mm that shot good when it did shoot. Jammed alot. Very, very picky of the ammo.


I definitely here you there with Taurus. One friend of mine had a titanium snubnose 357 whose internal hammer broke on its third outing (less than 2 months old). Another friend had a 24/7 whose firing broke on its FIRST outing. Both of these weapons were new and both of these scenarios happened fairly recently. I will not even consider touching these things anymore.

I do have another hesitation with Kimber products. During both my CCW training and advanced handgun training, an elder gentleman, his wife, and his daughter were all sporting Kimbers. All of them jammed consistently, at least once per magazine (way more than three magazines were in play, too). They were not aftermarket mags, and two of the three Kimbers were "fairly new."

Now I can't put Kimber in the same bucket as Taurus, mostly because nothing on the Kimbers actually broke, and the malfunctions could be explained by a single owner who simply didn't know how to clean and maintain them. But this did, however, make me very wary of Kimbers.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

I had a somewhat similar problem with my Taurus. It's a tracker .357 mag revolver. Brand new, right out of the box, the cylinder wouldn't index. It was fine unloaded, but it wouldn't work with any ammo in it. I sent it back, got it repaired, and now it seems fine. I haven't had any trouble out of it (I haven't really shot it much, either).


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, I am sad to hear about the Kimbers. I personally carry a Kimber Ultra Carry (crimson Trace model) and have flawlessly shot it for close to 1000 rounds. The only issue I had with it was after I disassembled for a cleaning, I did not assemble correctly but it would not even load a round in the chamber after that. i took it to the gunsmith and he got it fixed and back to normal.

I have had a bad experience with a S & W M & P 40 compact. The issue was actually with the factory magazine. I am not sure what the problem was but every 20 or 30 rounds it would not reload a round. It would not jam, just would not reload and there were still rounds in the mag.
Took it back and they said it was the ammo. Tried 3 different ammo manufactures and still same problem. Sold the gun and switched to the 1911 and glad I did.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm a touch of a gun snob, I'll admit, so I have more than one. LOL! While mom seems to like her Taurus 85UL, I personally would not own a Taurus. I'd take one of their revolvers if I had to, but the semi-autos, not a chance. Seeing the massive issues I had with my Sig and the Sig company when trying to fix it, Sigs are no longer permitted in my house. Of course, anything by Hi-Point, Jennings, Lorcin, Cobra, etc.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Any highpoint. Everyone I've seen made better doorstops. Not that I'm a gun snob. They just don't work well that I've seen. I guess I could do that 70's cop drama thing and throw them at someone. My luck it boomerang back and I'd never get rid of it though :anim_lol:


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mamps said:


> Wow, I am sad to hear about the Kimbers. I personally carry a Kimber Ultra Carry (crimson Trace model) and have flawlessly shot it for close to 1000 rounds. .


I'm surprised to hear that as well. I have the Ultra Raptor II and shot 1000+ rounds through it. Last week was the first time I have ever had a jam with it. One time in 1000 rounds, can't complain.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I know this will not be a popular reply...Keltec p3at. My buddy had nightmares with his...they are supposed to have the problems fixed, but after seeing what he went thru...no thank you.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

mplecha said:


> of course.. you need *2* of them - one for each hand. :smt033


Does that equal .44?:anim_lol:


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey guys, not trying to knock Kimbers, I'm just calling it like I saw it. Lots of jams and lots of frustrated students waiting in line as the family had to call a rangemaster over every dozen shots to clear them.

Again, it could have been poor cleaning, maintenance, or parts by the owner, but you'd think when a $1000 handgun gets dirty it should still function.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> Hey guys, not trying to knock Kimbers, I'm just calling it like I saw it. Lots of jams and lots of frustrated students waiting in line as the family had to call a rangemaster over every dozen shots to clear them.
> 
> Again, it could have been poor cleaning, maintenance, or parts by the owner, but you'd think when a $1000 handgun gets dirty it should still function.


Almost every Kimber I have seen has issues for the first 500-1000rds due to its being so tight. After breakin though, I have never seen one fail because of the gun. That being said, it's the reason I go with Glock or XD. When I buy either of those, I clean it, fire 100 rds thru it to check for any issues (have yet to find one), then I comfortably carry it. Wouldn't dare try that with a Kimber for quite a while. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

To each their own eh? I swore I would never carry my Kel-Tec PF-9 for personal protection because of the problems I had early on. I stuck my Beretta in my belt and wouldnt take it out. But I also considered the PF-9 a "Tinkers" gun and after Kel-Tec replaced the barrel so that it shot where I aimed it, I set about polishing the innards, chamfering the magwell, jeweling the feedramp and chamber, smoothing the trigger, polishing the hammer face, etc I discovered that I had a weapon that was darn near "Custom" and has been ultra-reliable since. I have about 5000rnds through it at this point and am quite happy with it.

But, to the point of the thread? I dont think I would carry anything chromed. Not because of the chrome, but IMHO they seem to chrome crap! Lorcin, Jennings, Bryco, etc.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Add me to the list of those surprised to hear a negative review of a Kimber. I don't personally own one, but I'm looking at taking some tax return money and purchasing an Ultra Carry II. I've had the opportunity to shoot one before, and the feel and accuracy were amazing. Admittedly, the one that I shot was well broken in.

When trying to decide what to buy for my first gun several months ago, I rented quite a few. On my last trip, I had narrowed it down to the Glock 19 or the Sig 229. I rented both, and put 50 rounds through each. The Sig jammed up twice. Granted, this was a range gun, and who knows how well it had been taken care of, but I still decided to go with the Glock.

As of Saturday (the shooting portion of my CCW class) I had put 850 rounds through it without even the slightest of hiccups. I'm so satisfied that even though I'm strapped for cash, I refuse to sell my Glock to be able to afford the Kimber. And I've had quite a few offers from coworkers, including two for more than I paid for it new. I will never get rid of it, and if my life depended on picking up one gun and firing one round, I would reach for the Glock before I reached for anything else.

.................... but I still really, really want an Ultra Carry II. So bad I can taste it. I was warned of "the sickness" about a year ago, and until recently I thought it was a myth. But lately I've been spending every spare penny (and some that aren't spares) on range time, CCW classes, extra ammo, cleaning supplies, even more ammo etc. 

Anyway, sorry for getting off topic. I was daydreaming of the Kimber and didn't realize I had written so much.


----------

